# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Ron Paul's Reccomended Books?

## AGRP

What books does he recommend? (besides his own lol)?

As with just about everyone here, I believe Paul is a very trustworthy person.  So, what does he recommend?  I'm interested in a book on Jefferson.  What would he suggest?  Does he have a book list?

----------


## kpfareal

He has lists in the back of his latest two books "End the Fed" and "The Revolution".

Go HERE and check out the reading lists.

----------


## gls

Here is the reading list included at the end of Revolution: A Manifesto:

Armentano, Dominick - Antitrust and Monopoly: Anatomy of a Policy Failure
Bacevich, Andrew J. - The New American Militarism: How Americans Are Seduced By War
Bamford, James - A Pretext for War: 9/11, Iraq, and the Abuse of America's Intelligence Agencies
Bovard, James - Terrorism and Tyranny: Trampling Freedom, Justice, and Peace to Rid the World of Evil
DiLorezno, Thomas J. - The Real Lincoln
Engdahl, F. William - A Century of War: Anglo-American Oil Politics and the New World Order
Fleming, Thomas - The Illusion of Victory: America in World War I
- The New Dealers' War: FDR and the War Within World War II
Flynn, John T. - As We Go Marching
Folsom, Burton W. - They Myth of the Robber Barons: A New Look at the Rise of Big Business in America
Garrett, Garet - The People's Pottage
Gibbon, Edward - The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire
Griffin, G. Edward - The Creature from Jekyll Island: A Second Look at the Federal Reserve
Hayek, Friedrich A. - The Road to Serfdom
Hazlitt, Henry - Economics in One Lesson
Hoffer, Eric - The True Believer: Thoughts on the Nature of Mass Movements
Holzer, Henry Mark - The Gold Clause: What It Is and How to Use It Profitably
Jastram, Roy William - The Golden Constant: The English and American Experience
Johnson, Chalmers - Blowback: The Cost and Consequences of American Empire
Kwitny, Jonathan - Endless Enemies: America's Worldwide War Against Its Own Best Interests
Lane, Rose Wilder - The Discovery of Freedom
MacKay, Charles - Memoirs of Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crowds
Mises, Ludwig von - Human Action: A Treatise on Economics
Mueller, John - Overblown: How Politicians and the Terrorism Industry Inflate National Security Threats, and Why We Believe Them.
Napolitano, Andrew P - What Happens When the Government Breaks Its Own Laws
- A Nation of Sheep
Palyi, Melchior - The Twilight of Gold
Pape, Robert - Dying to Win: The Strategic Logic of Suicide Terrorism
Pasternak, Boris - Doctor Zhivago
Paterson, Isabel - The God of the Machine
Powell, Jim - Wilson's War
Rand Ayn - Atlas Shrugged
Read, Leonard E. - The Love of Liberty
Rees-Moog, William - The Reigning Error: The Crisis of World Inflation
Roberts, Paul Craig - The Tyranny of Good Intentions: How Prosecutors and Bureaucrats Are Tramping the Constitution in the Name of Justice
Rockwell, Llewellyn H. - Speaking of Liberty
Rothbard, Murray N. - America's Great Depression
- What Has Government Done to Our Money?
Rueff, Jacques - The Monetary Sin of the West
Scheuer, Michael - Imperial Hubris: Why the West Is Losing the War on Terror
- Through Our Enemies Eyes: Osama bin Laden, Radical Islam, and the Future of America
Sennholz, Hans F. - Age of Inflation
Solomon, Norman - War Made Easy: How Presidents and Pundits Keep Spinning Us to Death
Stern, Jessica - Terror in the Name of God: Why Religious Militants Kill
Tansill, Charles Callan - Back Door to War: The Roosevelt Foreign Policy
Tocqueville, Alexis De - Democracy in America
Tuchman, Barbara J. - The March of Folly: From Troy to Vietnam
Weaver, Henry Grady - The Mainspring of Human Progress

Some of these have free PDF versions online:

Flynn, John T. - As We Go Marching http://mises.org/books/aswegomarching.pdf

Garrett, Garet - The People's Pottage http://mises.org/books/pottage.pdf

Lane, Rose Wilder - The Discovery of Freedom http://mises.org/books/discovery.pdf

Paterson, Isabel - The God of the Machine http://mises.org/books/godofmachine.pdf

Rockwell, Llewellyn H. - Speaking of Liberty http://mises.org/books/sol.pdf

Rothbard, Murray N. - America's Great Depression http://mises.org/rothbard/agd.pdf
- What Has Government Done to Our Money? http://mises.org/money.asp

Rueff, Jacques - The Monetary Sin of the West http://mises.org/books/monetarysin.pdf

Weaver, Henry Grady - The Mainspring of Human Progress http://www.mises.org/books/mainspring.pdf

----------


## Wesker1982

Some of the recommended reading from _Liberty Defined_:

Mises and Austrian Economics: A Personal View by Ron Paul

For a New Liberty: The Libertarian Manifesto by Murray N. Rothbard

The Left, The Right, and The State by Lew Rockwell (pdf here: http://mises.org/books/leftright.pdf )

Civil Disobedience (Resistance to Civil Government) by Henry David Thoreau

Democracy: The God that Failed by Hans-Hermann Hoppe 

Let's Abolish Government by Lysander Spooner

Education: Free and Compulsory by Murray N. Rothbard

Meltdown by Thomas E. Woods Jr.

What Has Government Done to Our Money? by Murray N. Rothbard

----------


## Sola_Fide

> "John Robbins is as stalwart a defender of a free society as I have known. His love of freedomreligious, political, and economicmotivated him to write Without a Prayer, a brilliantly insightful analysis of Ayn Rand's influential philosophy. Without a Prayer deserves to be read by everyone who loves freedomeveryone who wants to advocate freedom with arguments that cannot be refuted. Robbins furnishes the indispensable ideasthe intellectual ammunitionrequired to defend freedom successfully." 
> 
> Ron Paul (R-TX) 
> U.S. House of Representatives 
> Washington, D.C.

----------

